# Here it is, thanks to you all!



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG, still not working, here this should work

Okay guys here it is!

Number 1, static prop, nothing to much, but the forum did help me corpse the blucky





First ever moving prop video by sonic17 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v338/sonic17/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v338/sonic17/MOV00547

as you can see, the pic is side ways. the green stake was attacthed to the reindeer motor to help make the motor taller to push up the figure higher. that card board was to hold and support everything in place. We had to take out a piece of the crank and re-attatch it to the motor. Other wise it did not make an up and down motion. I swear in real life, it seems like his chest and head go in out like he is breathing and his arms sway, i feel like i made an actual monster 0_o


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job, really love the big eyes on your corpse!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice, very creepy with the big eyes


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I plan to have that clown in my dot room... yes dot room =)

Its gonna be big

Im just gonna use trash bags for the black part. Cheap and a cool theme

CANT WAIT!!!! Ill post pics soon!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good. Liked the video.


----------

